# axolotl food



## xtexterx (Aug 15, 2010)

hi im getting a axolotl tommorow and im wondering what to feed it, ive read loads on the internet but theres so many sites conflicting eachother. anyone got any advice on what i should feed it?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

how big will it be? you cant go wrong with bloodworm for most sizes of axie but bear in mind it wont last long with a greedy adult :lol2: my sub-adult axie eats: bloodworm, axolotl pellets (from exotic pets) and earthworms : victory: he likes a bit of prawn on occasion but im told its not the best food for them so he only gets it occasionally


----------



## xtexterx (Aug 15, 2010)

not sure on the size the seller hasn't told me but judging by the pic hes adult size, thanks for that, will bloodworm be ok out the tin? like the ones they sell in pets at home?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

should be : victory:sometimes they can take a while to get going on frozen/dead food due to it not moving, so id try to get some live bloodworm aswell just to be on the safe side :2thumb:


----------



## xtexterx (Aug 15, 2010)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We maintain ours on pellets as a staple: Pollywog Aquatic Amphibian Pellets.
Earthworms are very good, bloodworm (defrost frozen is fine) is ok but I find it's not worth while with adults personally except as an odd bit of variety. Chopped prawn, mussle, and the like are ok for some variety. All the regular livefoods like crickets, mealworms, waxworms, maggots etc. are fine as well.


----------



## xtexterx (Aug 15, 2010)

thank you pollywog


----------



## RhubarbCrumble (Aug 17, 2010)

Heeey 
Well i got my axolotl 6 months ago and just today i got it a friend actually :') 
I feed mine on 2 different items,
* Bloodworm
* Frozen Fish

The bloodworm i get frozen, and in cubes. The cubes are quite large so i split them in 2 or 4 and feed them one every 2 days.
However i alternate what i feed them so every couple of days they each get a frozen fish (thawed out) and they are about the size of your nail times 2 :'D

If you have a biggish one, feed it a bit more and a smaller one less, but just mess around with the amounts until you feel you have a happy medium 

Btw, if you over feed it, you will know because it will become sluggish and generally off colour! You'll get used to it and know when something is up 

Hope this helps <3 xx


----------



## esoteric (May 14, 2010)

Earthworms - I keep my own wormery now - I bought a supply of dendrobaena worms off ebay and my axolotls are happy, healthy and feeding for next to no cost. Straight out of a chemical free garden is great too. I've read somewhere that worms have a perfect fat to protein ratio. :mf_dribble:

Mealworms - I wouldn't, but if you must, make sure you get the head off or crush the jaws to prevent internal damage. :devil:

Frozen prawn - occasional treat only - also make sure all the scratchy shell is off.

Bloodworm - another treat food for my adults - Ideal though for baby axolotls (after about 1 month of freshly hatched brine shrimp).

I know people feed fish and beef heart but mine are happy enough without such things.

Pellets - mine love shrimp pellets (they stink) and worm pellets. I get 3mm diameter sinking pellets and feed sparingly (cos they expand). If these things get caught in and hidden by plants they fur up and pollute your water.


----------



## Bomberoo (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you tried him/her/them with live river shrimp?
Mine love 'em (along with a varied diet)
Don't have the problem of trying to remove dead & decaying food, 'cos it's not dead!
Quite easy to get hold of as well.

Anybody else used river shrimp to feed their axolotls?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bomberoo said:


> Have you tried him/her/them with live river shrimp?
> Mine love 'em (along with a varied diet)
> Don't have the problem of trying to remove dead & decaying food, 'cos it's not dead!
> Quite easy to get hold of as well.
> ...


I've used them for my clawed frogs- they were keen!


----------



## Manchester Axolotls (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought you could feed them live Crickets too?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

mine loves earth worms


----------

